

Twitter’s Flight JS Framework: First thoughts and comparison with Backbone - mgonto
http://www.blogeek.com.ar/2013/01/31/twitters-flight-js-framework-first-thoughts-and-comparison-with-backbone/

======
mgonto
Check it out at <https://github.com/twitter/flight>

